# Warranty on WD external HDD bought online



## vivek.virgo (Sep 4, 2016)

Is the 3 year warranty on WD My Passport Ultra valid when it is bought on flipkart / amazon?

I will be buying on flipkart where seller is "RetailNet"

What is the procedure to get a replacement in such cases?


Edit: What if it is bought at a Reliance Digital store locally?


----------



## avanildutta (Sep 4, 2016)

WD service for me was the best. No matter from wherever you buy you just need to get it registered in their site. Upon registration it will show company's official warranty period ie from the date of manufacture till 3 years. Which is extendable to 3years warranty from the invoice date. For the 1st one you dont need to have any invoice if its within companys warranty period. To claim warranty after DOM you need invoice & product must be registered beforehand for the safer side. 
To claim warranty goto you account in WD where the product is registered. Theres an option for RMA.  Click that provide you address details.  Thats it. There is also an option where you can either courier to the nearest service point that they will provide via mail or you can also request a company pickup from your place mostly by fedex. (Same process as incase of fkart/snapdeal return). 
Pack your defective item with the front headers that will be sent to you mail with full details. Max within 2days they will pickup & in my case got my new replacement hdd in 10days. Hope the same applies to you too..  For further details you can go through their website or try registering any other wd products if you happen to have any.  Hope it helps! 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lincon_WD (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks [MENTION=312199]avanildutta[/MENTION] for the well explained procedure for RMA and for giving us your valuable feed back. 

Hi [MENTION=2644]vivek.virgo[/MENTION], as [MENTION=312199]avanildutta[/MENTION] has already explained, I’d suggest you too, after buying the product, just register your product with us. 

For more information about WD product registration, you can refer to the link below.

Support Answer

If the information hasn't solved your question, you can continue to post further questions.


----------



## CharlesRTerry (Sep 5, 2016)

Yes you may buy and contact to the relevant company for warranty services.


----------



## vivek.virgo (Sep 5, 2016)

Lincon_WD said:


> Hi [MENTION=2644]vivek.virgo[/MENTION], as [MENTION=312199]avanildutta[/MENTION] has already explained, I’d suggest you too, after buying the product, just register your product with us.
> 
> For more information about WD product registration, you can refer to the link below.
> 
> Support Answer



I bought WD 2 TB ext HDD from reliance digital yesterday.

Tried to register today evening using the above link but got an error : "Please fix the following. An error occurred processing your request. Try again later"

Tried again now and got a different error:



> An internal server error occurred during your visit.
> A system error was encountered during your request. If you need to contact us, please make sure to report the error number below to us.
> 
> Error number: 26****80
> How to contact us: email or phone.



Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Lincon_WD (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi vivek.virgo, 

First of all congrats for the new hard drives. I am sorry you are facing difficulties to register the drives with us.  I'd suggest you to use the following link and try to register. 

WD Product Registration | WD Support

If the information hasn't solved your question, you can continue to post further questions.


----------

